# Anyone know about this swinger



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone know about this 24 inch swinger i just got at a estate sale? AND VALUE?  THANKS


----------



## npence (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks Huffy made and if you look at the serial number it will have a number and either the letter H or C so say if it started like 1H probably a 71. Hope this helps


----------



## partsguy (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool bike! Nate is right on with the serial number advice. Value? I'd take a crap shot at $100-$150. Remember, value and what someone will pay are two totally different things!


----------



## j69rr (Nov 1, 2010)

hey classicfan1 you bought a nice bike    i like 24 banana seaters and  they seem to sell on the  web and elswhere  20" muscle bikes are great but the 24s are easier to ride  way to go   you should do alwright if you sell it  

 john


----------



## RailRider (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah it is a girls Huffy, and based on their Super Stock model. Cool find!


----------



## markdavis87 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool bike! I think it is girls Huffy!!!!


----------



## hclhcl (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a new here,nice to meet you!
 Coach Outlet 
Win Coach Outlet Coupons
Beautiful Coach Satchels At Coach Outlet


----------

